# E-Z Brook German Shepherds



## Beeznik (Mar 27, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this breeder? Can anyone give me any insight into their dogs?


http://www.petsonsale.com/members/ezbrook/index.html

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

"Most of the parents have their hips and elbows x-rayed, 'a' stamp or OFA certified if over 2 yrs old."
Shouldn't they all have that?

"Males average 90-130 lbs and females average 70-100 lbs."
They are not following the GSD standard.

It looks great that they are titling their dogs.


----------



## Beeznik (Mar 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace"Most of the parents have their hips and elbows x-rayed, 'a' stamp or OFA certified if over 2 yrs old."
> Shouldn't they all have that?
> 
> "Males average 90-130 lbs and females average 70-100 lbs."
> ...


So would you say to stay away from them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It depends on what you are looking for.

I would go and talk with the breeder. See the stock for yourself. Ask why they breed outside the standard.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i always worry about the large boned gsd's and the hips. just because the parents have their hips cleared does not mean that the pups won't have problems. bad hips can also be environmental. like weight and things like that. but i think going and seeing for yourself and talking with the breeder is your best bet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Don't recognize alot of the "titles" or organizations - they do UKC stuff, not AKC or USA/WDA - and yes, oversized dogs - not standard, no pedigrees and most of the dogs are homebreds - never saw this kennel name in a catalog or results list...looks like they mix "types" too...

Lee


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Beeznik
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KCandMace"Most of the parents have their hips and elbows x-rayed, 'a' stamp or OFA certified if over 2 yrs old."
> ...


Yes I would only because they are not breeding within the standard. They are breeding them on purpose to be larger.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would avoid. Doesn't look like they have a clear goal for their program. Also some of their dogs look fat and/or not very well conditioned. They probably have good intentions but there are so many GSD breeders I would pass.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Interesting. Another member just posted about a question on Calcium and then posted the Pedigree and it has E-Z Brook dogs in the Pedigree.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/510384.html

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually I do not think they are that bad. I do not have a problem with mixing lines, I think it betters the breed. 

Those titles are AKC titles. Many of them are herding titles. Also looks like the dogs are temp tested, have CGC's and some AKC novice obedience titles. No finished champions or breed surveys but you probably won't find that with crossing lines. 

I probably would not buy from them as I want something different for my next dog but if this the type dog you want they are not bad breeders as long as the health checks are done.


As an example E-Z Brooke's Questa has an AKC CDX, Excellent agility titles, she is herding started on sheep, has a BH, is temp tested and is a therapy dog. Not bad! And pretty versatile.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The only problem I have is the phrase: "Most of the parents have their hips and elbows x-rayed, 'a' stamp or OFA certified if over 2 yrs old."

All the parents should have hips and elbows checked, not just most. All. The way it's phrased it also sounds like dogs may be bred under two years of age. It may just be the way the sentence is phrased, you could check to make sure.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know about that. There are many dogs bred on prelims, mainly males. A great idea? Don't know as I am not a breeder. But I have seen worse breeders and I have seen better. 

Can't really tell frfom pics but the dogs do not look oversize.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If they can do the prelims, then they can wait for the officials.


----------



## Sergeant (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 4 month old pup I purchased from E-Z Brook. I got him when he was 8 weeks. This is my first dog and and wish I would have done more research. Not the breeders fault, but my own.

PRO'S -
Nice lady and took her time answering my ignorant questions. 
Has plenty of GSD breeding experience.
Plenty of good feedback on her website.
Catered to our schedual and needs.
Clean, and organized facility, and introduced both parents.
Helpfull with explaining the "what to expect" in the first few weeks.
Has the credentials and should be a breeder you can trust???

CON'S
Dosn't return calls, or emails, busy lady.
Only told me about the overshot jaw the day I showed up to take the pup home, only offered $50 off for it.

Please remember this is my first dog and I knew not was I was getting myself into. 

By all means, give Susie a call and go see for yourself. You have to live with the decision, not anyone else.

Other than the overbite and issue with what im feeding my dog he is willing, confident, fearless, and is always working to please. His temperment is also great. He is a hard working pup on the SchH. field, and a loving dog we can depend on at home. His willingness to be trained is second to none. With that, and knowing what I know now, yes I would buy from her again.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I will say one thing...I freaking LOVE Argus.

I looked at them earlier this year, and while I didn't go with a pup from them..I fell in love with this stud.

http://www.petsonsale.com/members/ezbrook/argus.html


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Sergeant, that's a handsome pup. I've always heard that an overbite is normal in a young pup, & that as they grow, many will eventually get the proper scissors bite. Lee,(& other breeders/puppy people), is that correct?



> Quote:i always worry about the large boned gsd's and the hips.


There are numerous knowledgeable, conscientious breeders of over sized GSDs who are selecting for healthy, long lived GSDs with decent hips. Size doesn't automatically correlate to sound hips. For example, Irish Wolfhounds have far less hd than many smaller breeds.

Beeznik, if this breeder's dogs appeal to you, check her out more closely.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My concern is not really hips but why are people breeding such huge GSDs? Why? I just don't get it. The standard exists for a reason. This is a medium-large breed that needs to be lean and agile to work. That Argus is a handsome dog, but with so many other handsome dogs that are more than sufficiently titled and fit the breed standard, I would not be breeding a dog that is so big. When breeders seem to advertise weights that are clearly outside of the standard to me it sends red flags.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje.... Also some of their dogs look fat and/or not very well conditioned.


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking. Their dogs really don't look that "oversized", just overweight with NO muscle tone. 


One thing that REALLY bothers me is on the "Breeder Term"Females" it says this: "When she is about 2 yr. old, she needs to be bred by us. "

I have a problem with the word "NEEDS". It makes it sound like they WILL breed the female no matter what, not that they will decide at that time if she is even worthy of breeding.


----------

